# Monday Madness 9/21/2015 City locations



## presley (Sep 21, 2015)

Introducing this week’s specials…

Hit the City!
WorldMark San Diego - Balboa Park, CA
WorldMark San Diego - Inn at the Park, CA
WorldMark San Francisco, CA
WorldMark Seattle - The Camlin, WA
Check out the urban scene with this week's Monday Madness! For just $.07 per credit, you can stay in the heart of the city, closer to the action. Try a new restaurant, see a hot show or exhibit and take in the sights! Book soon for best availability! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, September 27th.
Book your Monday Madness for only $.07 a credit


----------

